# Barnett bands draw weight



## Alexdermietzel97 (Oct 30, 2013)

Hi all

Just found out my old barnett strike 9

Bl**dy hell, the draw weight to speed ratio is terrible. Anybody actually know the draw weight on barnett tubes?

Cheers,

Alex


----------



## Malleus (Jul 25, 2013)

I tested my Black Widow recently and it was about 16lbs if I remember correctly.

That was with the origional tubes that had been on a long time.

I don't think draw weight matters that much to be honest.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Bloody gets filtered now?!


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Oh, good. My infringement senses were tingling. Good question, uh, carry on...


----------



## Malleus (Jul 25, 2013)

Today I tested a new unused set of tubes and the draw was about 21lbs.


----------



## shagbark (Dec 23, 2013)

That was a question I had in my mind - Thank you, shagbark.


----------



## IanW (Oct 31, 2013)

I don't know, but I found it was far too heavy for me. Changed it for red theratube and it is fine now.


----------



## Alexdermietzel97 (Oct 30, 2013)

I find them to be too slow with anything other than huge rocks lol. 21lb is a fairly substantial draw for the potential of these bands.

Happy Christmas,

Alex


----------

